# Photo Gallery



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Playing around on my Mac with the web based photo gallery. I still need to sort and label, just want some feedback on how it loads and works from a few pc users. Thanks
http://gallery.me.com/haught1#100032&bgcolor=black&view=grid


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RC

It loads quickly, comes right up. The slide show works well and loads quickly also. One suggestion on the photography is when you are shooting into a room with a window or door that is bringing in alot of natural light make sure the flash is on and it will tone down the glare. Its counterintuitive but it makes a big difference. Our web photo sizer chick grilled me on that when we started the website. 

Its a nice looking gallery and works well on my pc.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Worked great here too, I really like that program, is that for macs only?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks! Yes, it is part of Mac's ILife. You can manage photos, web pages, movies and much more. It all works well together.
Chris


----------

